# Wedi Shower systems



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

I am trying to spec one now, but am wanting some feedback from the pros here. Every video I have watched makes installation extremely quick vs a traditional mortar bed and cement backer. This would really be helpful in being more competitive on bids. By my calculations it would remove three days, or at least two trips to the site from rough in. :shuriken: 

Tips, suggestions or warnings are welcome. I also need to find a good retailer.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I have used it and plan on using it more. The times I have installed WEDI there was a fiberglass or Kohler cast iron base so I can't speak about their shower base installation.

It's definitely fast. You can carry up the entire numbers of panels in two trips for a large shower. And niches can be done easily without all the build up of fabric membranes. I usually put sealant on both pieces and push them together so I'm more sure of the bond. It's cheap insurance to use more sealant so I always order extra tubes. Always strike off the joint right away. If you wait, it will all ready start to set. Try to keep the sealant as smooth as you can. Large lumps can be shaved down with a blade if you make a mistake. Get a good caulk gun. Sometimes the sealant seems too stiff. Their corner tool is well worth the 2 bucks. Also, because the sealant sets in about an hour you're setting the same day.

Cutting is easy with a razor knife. It will leave some cement bits on the tarp but nothing like cbd. I've trimmed the panels for the lip of the shower base with a grinder and was pleasantly surprised at how well it came out. No build ups. 

Any other questions?


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks it confirms what I am feeling about it being so seriously quick and easy to rough in using the system. I saw that getting a sausage gun would be preferable over any caulking gun.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

I've done about 5 Wedi Showers now, and I love them! Take an average 3x5 rectangular shower with a niche and I can have it installed and ready for tile in about 3 hours. It isn't cheap, but the convenience is worth every penny. Also, there's just less to go wrong with a Wedi system.

One thing I do to save money, and because it's simpler, is I transition to Denshield up after a foot. Here's a really big shower am doing using 2" Wedi to make more extension panels. I haven't sealed all the screws because the inspector wants to see we used the right kind, but it's enough to get the idea. Denshield, to me, is easier to work with, and it has a waterproof surface that works well with the Wedi sealant. Just seal the seams and screws and you're good to go!

Edit: I wanted to add that their sales reps are pretty good. You can usually get a coupon for your first system for like 25-50% off, and they'll often send a rep out to personally install it with you on site.


----------

